# Syrups



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I love the monin coconut and the roubotin (sp?) pumpkin spice syrups and want to order them plus a few others that take my fancy.

naturally I want the pumps for each bottle, so was wondering - for those of you that use syrups, what websites do you suggest I buy from? For selection, delivery, p&p costs, vat efficiency etc....


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Try this http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/cafe-/-bar-drinks-flavourings-syrups/cat_32.html


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Try this site http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/cafe-/-bar-drinks-flavourings-syrups/cat_32.html


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Cream supplies seem to have a great selection and good price too, ordered gingerbread syrup off there for the wife! Well have to keep her happy somehow


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

But isn't delivery like 10?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> But isn't delivery like 10?


Not from memory will check, was 3.94 delivery. Not sure if price goes up or down if you have 2 or more


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Ahh okay thanks kik will check it out


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> I love the monin coconut and the roubotin (sp?) pumpkin spice syrups and want to order them plus a few others that take my fancy.
> 
> naturally I want the pumps for each bottle, so was wondering - for those of you that use syrups, what websites do you suggest I buy from? For selection, delivery, p&p costs, vat efficiency etc....


Monin coconut is THE only syrup I like!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a fan of syrups . How bad is the coffee


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Its for my lattes.

If I want only coffee il have espresso


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

The cream supplies website is really nice. Ordered from there a while back and was extremely happy with the quality as well as the price.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Vanilla extract and a teaspoon of sugar make a great vanilla latte, and doesn't overpower the coffee quite so much as syrup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sugar ! In a latte ! The coffee is too bitter or the milk not sweet enough!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

do you not use syrups cc


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sometimes depends on my mood and if I have a bit of a sugar craving!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> do you not use syrups cc


? I don't , I find when the milk and coffee hit the spot then it's sweet enough. Before I starred this journey I used to take 2 sugars for whatever crap I was served Oi a chain shop. Then I found a decent coffee house and started making passable coffee myself and found I didn't need it anymore.

Its not meant to be a criticism , in part was pulling your leg , but when milk is steamed right it's sweet on its own....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sweetness, bitterness, sourness, spicy-ness, hot, cold... they are all totally different depending on the individual.

My mum eats 85% cocoa chocolate, I think its rank...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> ? I don't , I find when the milk and coffee hit the spot then it's sweet enough. Before I starred this journey I used to take 2 sugars for whatever crap I was served Oi a chain shop. Then I found a decent coffee house and started making passable coffee myself and found I didn't need it anymore.
> 
> Its not meant to be a criticism , in part was pulling your leg , but when milk is steamed right it's sweet on its own....


Not as sweet as you Boots.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Not as sweet as you Boots.


Now I'm scared ..........


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Now I'm scared ..........


Your like a mocca frappa soy vanilla ristretto caramel double latte with extra pumpkin sryup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Your like a mocca frappa soy vanilla ristretto caramel double latte with extra pumpkin sryup.


Are you adding rohypnol In that drink too for me ?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

hahahah great work kyle


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you adding rohypnol In that drink too for me ?


You dont need no ruffies...


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> My mum eats 85% cocoa chocolate, I think its rank...


 Your right 90% tastes better!


----------

